# Pork Pancreas (raw)



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Does/has anybody used raw pancreas for pancreatic issues or just as supplimental offal meat - is it an offal and how much would you use? 

I know d-zymes containing porcine pancreatin are derived from the enzymes of pork pancreas...

Asking as I just struck the goldmine of meat packers not too far from me for my reg. stuff - beef heart, chicken liver and carcass's - I keep reading on here about bulls balls, trachea etc. but where I was living was limited to a couple chinese stores for "odd" things cannot get in reg. grocery (save the ch. livers) and well, let's face it - these stores were sketchy (re: refreshed expired beef heart smelling like bleach) - WELL, I moved and I am/was having a *bleep* of a time finding wholesale chicken, and NO liver, NO beef heart - I went to a local butcher and a staff member suggested this place...had NO idea it was going to have all this!!!! Yee Ha!

Gator's goin to be one lucky doggie 

Wholesale - Raw Pet Food | Highland Country Markets


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I always recommend fresh raw pancreas to any clients whose dog has pancreatic issues, along with a good holistic/natural pancreatic enzyme supplement.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Wild Wolf said:


> I always recommend fresh raw pancreas to any clients whose dog has pancreatic issues, along with a good holistic/natural pancreatic enzyme supplement.


Thanks Angel,

How much would you suggest - He eats approx. 2lbs a day - would you add a couple oz's or more?

He just cannot digest fat - barely get a nominal amount of tripe (3-4 oz.)into him and even then I have to pick the fatty chunks out and then it's hit a miss - sometimes digests fine other times mucousy poop - makes for very expensive feeding


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

GatorBytes said:


> Thanks Angel,
> 
> How much would you suggest - He eats approx. 2lbs a day - would you add a couple oz's or more?
> 
> He just cannot digest fat - barely get a nominal amount of tripe (3-4 oz.)into him and even then I have to pick the fatty chunks out and then it's hit a miss - sometimes digests fine other times mucousy poop - makes for very expensive feeding


My pleasure!

A couple ounces will suffice. I usually recommend doing half pancreas and half another organ (liver or kidney is ideal) for the organ content of the meal, every other day feeding all pancreas for the organ content. 

Also, make sure he is on a good, strong probiotic + digestive enzymes supplement too!


----------

